# Ram is being overused



## gamefreak637 (Jun 6, 2013)

Recently my Ram has been used up more than i think it should be. When all of my Normal windows are open (skype, chrome, itunes) my ram usage is at 5.21 GB. I have some delay when switching between windows. I have 6 GB of stock Gateway Ram (Not sure what make). I'm not sure if this is normal, but i'm pretty certain its not. Any ideas on how i could fix this?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

If you close the open applications one at a time do you see a significant drop after any of them close?

I have Steam, Outlook, Firefox (7 tabs), IE (2 tabs), Word and VMware workstation open and I'm at 2.5GB of RAM used.

Also check Task Manager process tab and see if anything is using a ton of ram or check resource monitor under RAM for more detail.


----------



## gamefreak637 (Jun 6, 2013)

When i close all my apps my usage goes down to about 4.5 GB. Some processes that use high ram are svchost.exe (142,796k), chrome.exe*32 (128,988k), explorer.exe (73,824k), and dwm.exe (42,860k). But all of these seem to be normal.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Definitely doesn't seem like any of those is causing the issue. If you boot into safe mode what's the RAM usage?


----------



## gamefreak637 (Jun 6, 2013)

When i boot it into safe mode minimal i get 677 MB of Ram being used. When i re-booted back into normal i now get 2.12 GB with Chrome and Skype open. The problem has almost fixed itself but i would still want to know what caused this.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

gamefreak637 said:


> When i boot it into safe mode minimal i get 677 MB of Ram being used. When i re-booted back into normal i now get 2.12 GB with Chrome and Skype open. The problem has almost fixed itself but i would still want to know what caused this.


Post a screenshot of the full task manager list that shows how much ram each program is being used.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Even before the processes tab it would be useful to see the Performance tab. This provides valuable information and the context in which to interpret everything else.


----------



## gamefreak637 (Jun 6, 2013)

Here are all of the screenshots of both the Processes tab and the Performance tab. (I am running on normal boot, not safe.)


----------

